# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Xu hướng 5 năm tới của ngành game mobile Trung Quốc ra sao?

## wapa

Dựa trên dự tính của bản báo cáo “_Quan sát ngành game mobile năm 2014_” được thực hiện bởi cơ quan PwC (Pricewaterhouse Coopers) cho thấy, thị trường game mobile Trung Quốc sẽ có tốc độ tăng trưởng triển vọng trung bình hàng năm trong vòng 5 năm tới là 11,8%, hai thể loại game thịnh hành sẽ là sách lược trí tuệ và thi đấu cạnh tranh.

Ảnh minh họa


Bên cạnh đó, bản báo cáo này cũng đưa ra những phân tích về hiện trạng, xu hướng phát triển trong tương lai của ngành game mobile Trung Quốc. Được biết, năm 2013 được coi “_năm game mobile_” của Trung Quốc, số lượng người chơi game mobile đã tăng vọt đến kinh ngạc. Tính đến cuối năm 2013, số lượng người sử dụng game mobile Trung Quốc đã đạt 310 triệu, tăng trưởng 248% so với cùng kỳ năm trước đó.
Hiện nay, game mobile ở Trung Quốc được phân chia làm 4 thể loại lớn gồm sách lược trí tuệ, thi đấu cạnh tranh, nội dung võ hiệp và casual giải trí. Theo thống kê của PwC thì số lượng game thi đấu cạnh tranh và sách lược trí tuệ đang nhỉnh hơn hai thể loại còn lại. Dự tính, một khi các công ty game phát hiện ra sở thích của người chơi thì sẽ tâp trung nghiên cứu và phát triển hai thể loại sách lược và thi đấu nhiều hơn, qua đó gia tăng số lượng sản phẩm ở thể loại này trong tương lai.

Ảnh minh họa


Từ giai đoạn năm 2011 cho đến năm 2013, người sử dụng game mobile trả phí liên tục có xu hướng gia tăng, trung bình mỗi năm tăng khoảng 7% – 15%; số lượng người sử dụng hoạt động trung bình mỗi ngày cũng tăng lên hàng năm, duy trì trong phạm vị 50% - 200%, dự tính trong tương lại thì sẽ xu hướng này vẫn được tiếp diễn; đa số người sử dụng trả phí vip của các công ty game mobile cũng có gia tăng chi tiêu trung bình mỗi ngày, cao nhất lên tới 200%.
Tuy nhiên, phân tích còn cho thấy rằng mặc dù xu hướng người chơi game mobile trả phí có gia tăng, nhưng quan niệm trả phí của họ lại đang không ngừng giảm xuống. Do đó các công ty cần nhanh chóng tìm ra điểm cuốn hút ngươi chơi, làm mới hình thức trả phí, nâng cao tính tự nguyện trả phí, đặt nuôi dưỡng người làm ưu tiên số 1, trả phí ở vị trí số 2. Dự tính, mô hình “_game miễn phí + trả phí vật phẩm_” tiếp tục sẽ được ưa chuộng ở game mobile Trung Quốc trong tương lại.

Ảnh minh họa


Ngoài ra, cục diện của ngành công nghiệp game mobile Trung Quốc hiện nay rất có khả năng sẽ giống với tình trạng “kênh phát hành làm vua” ở webgame, ví dụ điển hình là ở WeChat, vì vậy mà sức cạnh tranh của game mobile sẽ ngày càng chịu ảnh hưởng và phụ thuộc và đối tượng kênh phát hành. Trước mắt, các kênh và công ty vận hành có lúc lấy tới 70% - 80% tổng doanh thu của sản phẩm, còn công ty phát triển game mobile chi nhận được khoảng 20%.
>>*Sốc với quốc gia có 4000 game mobile phát hành trong 1 năm*

----------

